# Cheap hang tags (business cards) ... ?



## Moth Clap

G'day,

Just wondering if anyone here knows a good (and cheap) place to get business cards printed, to use as hang tags for tees.

I want them printed in black-and-white on an uncoated stock (something with the same feel as good quality drawing paper, but thicker), but I've found that most places only offer gloss/matt.

Any suggestions will be appreciated ...


----------



## dmatsel

Moth Clap said:


> G'day,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone here knows a good (and cheap) place to get business cards printed, to use as hang tags for tees.
> 
> I want them printed in black-and-white on an uncoated stock (something with the same feel as good quality drawing paper, but thicker), but I've found that most places only offer gloss/matt.
> 
> Any suggestions will be appreciated ...


Try Vista Print.com


----------



## Moth Clap

Just placed and order ... Damn they're cheap. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## hiGH

try GotPrint: Full Color Glossy Business Cards i have yet to see better prices. 

also, you might want to use grommets on your tags to give them a different look.


----------



## Shane_G

I order them from Print Firm, their site is Specialized in printing and design


----------



## Rodney

Also check:

business cards related topics at T-Shirt Forums

And: hang tags related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ArtiPrinted

after you buy from vista print, how do you drill the holes in the cards? They wont do it.


----------



## Rick Q.

You can buy a hole puncher at any office supply store. Or invade your friend or wife's scrapbooking corner for cool tools that cut rounded corners, or add metal grommets for that industrial look.

Rick


----------



## gabrielhaney

Alex thanks for the gotprint info.! Hang tags are hella cheap! Just placed an order!


----------



## hiGH

gabrielhaney said:


> Alex thanks for the gotprint info.! Hang tags are hella cheap! Just placed an order!


No problema.

I've since found www.elite4print.com .. I think there even cheaper.


----------



## AngrySpade

Hang tags seem like a really cool idea but I think they would be a waste of money for me. Because I sell my shirts online and ship them to people, everyone will get their shirt, throw away the tag, and go on with their life.


----------



## kid.twist

AngrySpade said:


> Hang tags seem like a really cool idea but I think they would be a waste of money for me. Because I sell my shirts online and ship them to people, everyone will get their shirt, throw away the tag, and go on with their life.


Step back a second there - just from your name, I'm guessing you're attempting to create a memorable brand? All interactions you have with the customer should include them thinking of your brand. Including the hassle of removing something almost useless. 

Hang tags are cheap. Pennies to have your name handled just for that one extra time. Think of Aflack. The more times you can even hammer just your name into a potential repeat customer - do it! 

You're a creative guy, make a creative hang tag - something one in ten people might keep, just cause it's cool.


----------



## Austin300

It's about getting your name heard or read at least 3 times.

Listen to radio spots.


Advertising 101


.


----------



## Cranky Dave

Instead of business cards, spend a little bit more and have bookmarks made and use them as hang tags. A lot more folks will keep them, and will see them whenever they read a book.

Cheers,
David


----------



## Gorillawhite

AngrySpade said:


> Hang tags seem like a really cool idea but I think they would be a waste of money for me. Because I sell my shirts online and ship them to people, everyone will get their shirt, throw away the tag, and go on with their life.


 
I have to disagree. I haven't started my business yet so I can't say much from that point of view, but seeing it in a customers point of view, the shirts and the company look more professional to me. I know on another thread someone had mentioned having stickers made and using it as hangtag as well. That way the customer can take off the hangtag and use the sticker.


----------



## Instant Classic

Just got 1000 business cards for $40 (including shipping) from Vista Print. They're 4 color with a custom design on both sides. I"ll be using them primarily as hangtags but they'll also serve nicely as an actual business card. Not a bad deal in my opinion.


----------



## vadan

I have the please of having a good friend who is a printer, we could have gone for the quick online solution but wanted something more unique to us.

We are getting UL shaped die-cut cards stuck together, front side black with white branding text and back is fuscia, the U has a hole punch and will be attached with lock and loop kimble tags. The tags are setting us back £300 for 2000 (15p), it's well worth it.

R


----------



## Debbie Short

I have used hang tags on my shirts for years.

One side has company name, tel number web site etc. Other side has washing instructions.

Washinginstructions for the application, e.g. don't iron the vinyl print or it will come off!!

It's there as an importnat reminder to your customer, who dosn't always know you should not iron or tumble dry the print, but also as a polite disclaimer.

It's worked for me and yes people do hang onto the tag with your details on, even years later.


----------



## vadan

Debbie Short said:


> I have used hang tags on my shirts for years.
> 
> One side has company name, tel number web site etc. Other side has washing instructions.
> 
> Washinginstructions for the application, e.g. don't iron the vinyl print or it will come off!!
> 
> It's there as an importnat reminder to your customer, who dosn't always know you should not iron or tumble dry the print, but also as a polite disclaimer.
> 
> It's worked for me and yes people do hang onto the tag with your details on, even years later.


We've considered this too, we've got labels with the washing instructions, i'm thinking on the next batch we just use a full business card with our branding on 1 side and the label attached to other side, rather than label to garment.

And that's exactly the reason behind us wanting to have a unique style tag.. so people hang on to them. It's quite a common trend, I done it for years myself.


----------



## SportBikeTshirts

This is a very interesting discussion. I have seen hang tags on t-shirts before but, I just didn't know if it was right for my product either. I'm begining to have a change of heart after reading this post and generating some fantastic ideas for cool looking hang tags.

My question is, how exactly are you guys adhering the hang tags to your shirts? What kind of machine would I need to acomplish this? I've obviosuly seen the clear plastic srting that is attached to most clothing when you purchase them but, I have no idea how it is attached to the garment.


----------



## Solmu

SportBikeTshirts said:


> My question is, how exactly are you guys adhering the hang tags to your shirts? What kind of machine would I need to acomplish this? I've obviosuly seen the clear plastic srting that is attached to most clothing when you purchase them but, I have no idea how it is attached to the garment.


A tagging gun; they cost about ten bucks on eBay (or typically $40-50 if you buy them elsewhere).


----------



## selanac

I use GotPrint.com too. They're way cheaper than vista, you get 5,000 for way under a hundred dollars shipped, they have one price front, back, glossy, etc. You can buy a labeling gun for next to nothing. Many customers especially businesses will put the business card in there stack of business cards or book. I have too many business cards to put into a book so I put them in baggies.


----------



## SportBikeTshirts

I guess you are referring to one of these?

New Garment Tagger Price Label Tag Tagging Gun - eBay (item 380275785892 end time Oct-11-10 15:42:34 PDT)


----------



## Solmu

Yep, one of those. That's the easiest and cheapest way to attach a hang tag. If you don't want to go that path, there are other options (e.g. thread and safety pin, string tied through a neck tag), but they'll be more labour intensive and expensive.


----------



## selanac

The picture didn't come up, but I'm sure that's the one. I bought my cheap when office max was closing our local store. 

I bought the Gotprint.com business cards for something like $52.00 for 5,000 shipped. Not sure if the cost is the same or not, but I know it's close.


----------



## TimeWithoutTheE

selanac said:


> The picture didn't come up, but I'm sure that's the one. I bought my cheap when office max was closing our local store.
> 
> I bought the Gotprint.com business cards for something like $52.00 for 5,000 shipped. Not sure if the cost is the same or not, but I know it's close.


The great thing I have noticed is how much more the recycled material is for the products they sell it in. Only about less then $5 more for 1,000 which is really good and by far the cheapest I have seen around.
Can someone post pics of products they have gotten from Gotprint?


----------



## HPS

TimeWithoutTheE said:


> The great thing I have noticed is how much more the recycled material is for the products they sell it in. Only about less then $5 more for 1,000 which is really good and by far the cheapest I have seen around.
> Can someone post pics of products they have gotten from Gotprint?


i am a broker for got print, been using them for years, great products and service, i am printing my own hang tags as we are a paper printer but got print is a great company to deal with.

also i got an avery denision mark 3 tagging gun with 5000 barbs and 6 needles for like 20 on amazon and an additional 5000 tags for 5.99

question though, I was going to do a 1/8 drill hole, is the 1/4 inch drill hole too big? printing my first batch this week. Realized when we do 150 shirts for an event we have 1 buyer and possibly could get 149 suspects or prospects by tagging our shirts. Do you all tag the tag or the shirt sleeve?


----------



## freshlysqueezed

BEST IDEA! I use stickers as my hangtags! simple vinyl cut stickers! I got 2 huge rolls of samples from 3m for free of white vinyl I cut it myself and used a small roll of application tape i got from orcale again for free  i estimate i can get about 5000 stickers out of these 2 54x5 yard rolls! 

Stickers are a great why to market! Im putting mine all over my town everywhere! And anyways if you don't want to make them yourselves you could use a place like diecutstickers.com 
But its great Eventually I will have a 2 sided bussiness card to go with my stickers!

One question what is a metal grommet? I got lost on that one


----------



## HPS

freshlysqueezed said:


> One question what is a metal grommet? I got lost on that one


Like you use on a large banner, usually banners have grommets. I think on tiny items like this size they are also called eyelets, like you see on a luggage tag, for durability and to keep the paper from tearing as easily


----------



## selanac

Kyle, a Metal Grommet is also on Canvas Tarps that painters use, or Tents. You put string or rope through them to hold them down or stake them in the ground. 

Good post buddy.


----------



## freshlysqueezed

Yep I know know Intesting that they make them so small were would you get the tool for this size?


----------



## chosenmachine

AngrySpade said:


> Hang tags seem like a really cool idea but I think they would be a waste of money for me. Because I sell my shirts online and ship them to people, everyone will get their shirt, throw away the tag, and go on with their life.


unless its also a sticker with your company's name and website etc.


----------



## selanac

Not all people throw away the tags. If you put the tag on a business card size tag they may put it in the wallet for later use.


----------



## Mortifier

I've done some through PrintPlace.com, they have glossy ones like buisiness card size, they look really nice and are fairly inexpensive, here's the direct link to the page:

Hang Tag Printing | Custom Hang Tags | PrintPlace.com


----------



## dream5866

couldnt you print your own somehow, or do you need a special tool?


----------



## Errant Dog

I've heard you should be careful with Vistaprint

VistaPrint Scam

I'm currently looking at Print Free Business Cards | Color Printing, Club Flyers, Postcards, Business Cards & More | ClubFlyers.com. Spend Less. Print More.

Not sure how much international shipping is but this looks good!


----------



## Rhonniec

from a costing standpoint...how much do you typically build in for hangtag, label, trim per shirt? Roughly $0.35??


----------



## selanac

To charge your customer or for your own designs?


----------



## Rhonniec

to build into the cost of the garment to sell to my customer regardless of wholesale or retail?


----------



## foot print

I have noticed that when you use some of those "dirt cheap" business card and sticker printers you have to agree to allow them to put their website somewhere on your cards/stickers. Just pay the extra money and have something really nice printed up. Some of those dirt cheap sticker printers have strict limitations size/design.


----------



## MRPRINTER

Wow you could have bought the tags 10 up with drilled (holes 1/8) and 1/2 down reinforced.
And you could have ran them through your printer.
So now u have to have them drilled or punched. It is better to do a little more homework
be for you jump the gun. 

So says the printer


----------



## MIAClothing

Hey, We use Printdirectforless.com They do 1,000 14pt full color gloss front and back (at no extra cost) for $14.00 You just upload your design's there shipped out fast to. And really nice to talk to if you have any problems check um out.


----------



## selanac

$14 per 1,000 is high. GotPrint.com is cheaper. I think it's $52 with shipping.

Just to make sure, are you talking about business cards or shirt tags?


----------



## MIAClothing

That is for business cards, Its only a 1.55 cheaper compared to gotprints.com, Its what we use as hang tags.


----------



## foot print

I use partner printing and the prices and quality I get are amazing. And the service is always great place order by Monday at my door step by Friday.


----------



## MSIdesigns

Just so you know....Vista Print DOES put their own logo on the backs of your business cards! At least for the cheap ones!


----------



## MRPRINTER

Hello 
You can do your own business cards and it be better
if you need help email me at rnrprinting[USER=602]@CO[/USER]mcast.net



Thanks

rob


----------



## selanac

This guy prints 5,000 full color, front and back, shipping included for $100.00: loupizza@Hotmail.com As far as I know he doesn't have a website. 

I'm guessing that's how he keeps his cost down.


----------



## InQ Prints

you guys are cool! haha (newbie) XD


----------



## connorfor2

selanac said:


> This guy prints 5,000 full color, front and back, shipping included for $100.00: [email protected]Hotmail.com As far as I know he doesn't have a website.
> 
> I'm guessing that's how he keeps his cost down.



Lol keeping costs down by not having a website? Terrible business practice.


----------



## selanac

He knows what he's doing and has a successful business. He also outsources work to me.


----------



## True Beauty

Thank you for 48hourprint info I was stuck on vista print good but didn't offer all I wanted !


----------



## AtomicStar

I offer these for order they are uncoated cards and mine can be printed in full color and I can even put the whole on it for you already. PM me if you are still needing these and we can discuss a price I may be able to help out. I can do any size on 14 or 16pt stock, uncoated, glossy, silk laminated, linen, or matte. I have a huge variety of options so get back to me and I will help out in anyway that I can. I do not have a website just yet as I have taken it down because I am in the process ofa huge overhaul. we are developing a huge web store, project management system, and a salesperson affiliate system.


----------



## H5T

We ordered 14pt uncoated color 2-sided "mini" business cards from GotPrint. They are 1.75x3 so they're not as bulky as a standard business card and are easy to just poke a tagging gun through and tag to the shirt.


----------



## selanac

H5T, you didn't have to poke a whole first?


----------



## H5T

Nope, with the needle on the tagging gun it just pops through the card and then through the label or fabric.


----------



## selanac

Thanks, made my day


----------



## thetrillest

hiGH said:


> No problema.
> 
> I've since found www.elite4print.com .. I think there even cheaper.


Just checked them out and their prices are really good, Have you found anyone better since (quality/price), or are you still using them?
Thanks for the link


----------



## vadan

We've started die-cutting our own tags for us and customers. It is a bit long winded but overall cost and finish is good.


----------



## MIAMIMONEY

GotPrint is the worst! Horrible customer service. Save yourself the time and go with another company.


----------



## H5T

Sorry to hear you've had bad luck with them. We probably put in 10 orders a week with them and have had excellent customer service and great turnaround.



MIAMIMONEY said:


> GotPrint is the worst! Horrible customer service. Save yourself the time and go with another company.


----------



## Mortifier

Hmm, we've never had an issue with them either, can you elaborate on what went wrong?



MIAMIMONEY said:


> GotPrint is the worst! Horrible customer service. Save yourself the time and go with another company.


----------



## mr86baby

I just got some from a site called Moo.com good quality cards for a good price


----------

